# Tricross as go anywhere do anything bike



## RLHawk (May 20, 2004)

Similar to many others, I want a cyclocross bike as my 4 season rodie/commuter/light-touring/single-track/cross bike. (My priorities are in that order.)

It seems that Specialized has finally hit the mark with the 08 Tricross Expert Double.

What does this forum think of the new Tricross?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I find Specialized bikes in general to be a mish-mash of gimmicks and generic junk. (To be fair, most complete bikes suffer from the latter). Unless you buy their marketing (e.g. Zertz), I would look elsewhere (e.g. Gunnar Crosshairs)


----------



## RLHawk (May 20, 2004)

I don’t buy into the specialized advertising or “zertz”, but I like their saddles and shoes. For me, a couple selling points for the tricross is the LBS that sells them provides extensive fitting services, and it’s built up with the group I would use on a custom built cross hairs/cross check/double cross.

With a change of the breaks and tiers, the Tricross would be built pretty close to how I would build up a crosshairs.

I guess all I need then is to find a LBS that will help me select the correct crosshairs (or other) frame size.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, to some a good shop to have one's back is a valuable thing. If there is nothing you don't like about the Tricross, maybe it is the bike for you. I have seen the SS version raced with success.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

I am building up a Tricross for the reasons you listed.

I wanted a commuter, dirt road and errand bike.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*If you like the bike BUY IT !*



RLHawk said:


> Similar to many others, I want a cyclocross bike as my 4 season rodie/commuter/light-touring/single-track/cross bike. (My priorities are in that order.)
> 
> It seems that Specialized has finally hit the mark with the 08 Tricross Expert Double.
> 
> What does this forum think of the new Tricross?


If you like the bike BUY IT ! Who cares what this forum thinks of the new Tricross, don’t let a bunch of 
Specialized haters keep you from purchasing an awesome bike. I opted for the 2008 Tricross Comp Double to replace my Stumpjumper that’s been collecting dust since I became obsessed with road riding. The TriCross is a great bike, I can ride on the road, rail trails and single track all in one ride and all on one bike. As far as the Zertz being a marketing hype I disagree, I own two bikes with Zertz inserts and they really do work.


----------



## jfn3 (Feb 1, 2003)

*If you like it buy it!*

I broke a sworks stumpy frame years ago and they were great on replacing it or giving me a deal on a new bike, and let's face it, it's about fit and personal choice! I just wish they still made affordable steel bikes like the allez elite of a few years back! If you dig it buy it , but don't tell your wife I said so!


----------



## RLHawk (May 20, 2004)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> If you like the bike BUY IT ! Who cares what this forum thinks of the new Tricross, don’t let a bunch of Specialized haters keep you from purchasing an awesome bike.


Your right. I'm not going to let someone's subjective opinion sway what I want. I guess what I am looking for is objective evidence about the Tricross's use in all those situations (roadie/commuter/light-touring/etc...). One of my big concerns is if the bike will hold up with a 190lb rider + 40lb touring gear on rough country roads. 

Another main motivation of this thread is there are very few reviews of the 08 Tricross out. I was hoping to get feedback from someone that has first hand experience with the bike.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Just took a quick glance at it; should work fine for unloaded stuff, as-is.

If you're gonna tour, consider swapping out the wheels with beefier stuff - I run 36x3 14 ga velocity dyad in the rear of my bike, have never had a problem. Would hate to break a spoke way back in the woods as the sun sets on a cold winter day. But with 36 spokes... I could still ride home.


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a tricross sport and have thus far used it to ride on the road, trails, cyclocross practice (I have a different race bike), and I've loaded it up and used it for a couple weekend tours. So yes, the bike can pretty much do everything.

I bought this tricross, the second one I've had, to be a touring / go anywhere bike and I haven't been disappointed. I opted for the sport version because I preferred the all aluminum frame and triple chainring for touring and riding off road.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> If you like the bike BUY IT ! Who cares what this forum thinks of the new Tricross, don’t let a bunch of
> Specialized haters keep you from purchasing an awesome bike. I opted for the 2008 Tricross Comp Double to replace my Stumpjumper that’s been collecting dust since I became obsessed with road riding. The TriCross is a great bike, I can ride on the road, rail trails and single track all in one ride and all on one bike. As far as the Zertz being a marketing hype I disagree, I own two bikes with Zertz inserts and they really do work.


You can do that on any CX bike and not have to worry about your gummy doo-dads turning yellow after a couple of years.

Your truly, a bunch of Specialized haters who said that OP should buy the bike if he likes it.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> You can do that on any CX bike and not have to worry about your gummy doo-dads turning yellow after a couple of years.
> 
> Your truly, a bunch of Specialized haters who said that OP should buy the bike if he likes it.


I agree, I could do it on any CX Bike but I prefer to do it on my Tricross :thumbsup: 

Gummy doo-dads turning yellow?
DO YOU HAVE A BLADDER CONTROL PROBLEM? :ciappa:


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Gummy doo-dads turning yellow?
> DO YOU HAVE A BLADDER CONTROL PROBLEM? :ciappa:


You'll get the reference in 2010, assuming you don't wise up before then. :thumbsup:


----------



## RLHawk (May 20, 2004)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I find Specialized bikes in general to be a mish-mash of gimmicks and generic junk. (To be fair, most complete bikes suffer from the latter). Unless you buy their marketing (e.g. Zertz), I would look elsewhere (e.g. Gunnar Crosshairs)


OK PeanutButterBreath, I'm looking into the gunner and other options. Do you have a recommendation on a non-steal frame? Don’t get me wrong, I love steal, but I just landed a nice Waterford frame to use as the base of my road bike and I would like to consider something else for my cross bike.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Part of the reason that I recommended the Gunnar is becuase it is steel. For me, steel is a better option for the kind of use you are desribing. Especially the loaded touring part. That's a lot of extra wear and tear on the material and even an innocent tip over in the wrong place could be catastrophic with all that extra weight attached.

Al isn't on my radar in general, so I couldn't really think of a better option than the Specialized. IIRC the Tricross at least has decent frame and fork clearance which will allow you to run a tire that can handle the loads with room left over for a fender (I'd double check that before pulling the trigger).


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Gummy doo-dads turning yellow?
> DO YOU HAVE A BLADDER CONTROL PROBLEM? :ciappa:


Referring to the Zertz inserts in so many of the Specialized frames and seatposts. Like dried fruit in a fruit cake.



















The Tricross fork actually doesn't have a Zertz or fruitcake bits, it's just a rubber wrap around the fork leg area, like a bacon wrap asparagus.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

It is true that any CX bike will do the job you listed. But we all chose stuff that appeals to us for whatever reasons right? To each his own 

Enjoy the Tricross and post pics.

BTW, they make a Tricross specific rack setup (front and rear). Front rack fits a sixpack and has a bottle opener.


----------



## kingfisher1 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the same Tricross as Meat ToothPaste, minus the cool racks(gonna look into it) its an awsome do everything bike. Mine has 42c rubber on it now for packed snow riding, and singletrack/dirt road commuting when it gets nice again in NY


----------



## CHUM (Nov 4, 2005)

I like mine....commute...roadie.....CX.....it's my *swiss army* bike......specs:

2007 S-Works Module (56cm)
Easton Circuit wheels - dirt/commute
chi-chi custom road wheels - for da road
Ultegra components
salsa bell lap bars
shimano cantis
selle italia slr saddle
eggbeater 4-ti pedals

not the highest specs....but strong and durable......17.7lbs kitted for dirt.....16.5lbs kitted for road......and rides freakin' nice....:thumbsup: 

best part.....you can stuff wtb 44 mutanoraptors on it......makes the rocky shiite bearable.....


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

This is one of the fugly bikes in existance. In my humble opinion. But I hear the ride is nice.


----------



## kingfisher1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Im going to try BIGGER rubber maybe. Has anyone tried Bontrager Jones XR 1.8s? Theyre a little bigger than Mutanos, and the tread looks better for dirt. The mutanos suck in the wet, crappy slick muddirt of upstate NY


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

kingfisher1 said:


> Im going to try BIGGER rubber maybe. Has anyone tried Bontrager Jones XR 1.8s? Theyre a little bigger than Mutanos, and the tread looks better for dirt. The mutanos suck in the wet, crappy slick muddirt of upstate NY


Have you tried Firecross 45Cs? Significantly bigger and a much better tire than the Mutano, IMO.


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

*tricross is good enough, better exists*

my 2 cents,

I have a aluminum specialized sirrus w/ all carbon fork (VERY similar to tricross, SLIGHT geometry difference), fully cross kitted out, its fine but all aluminum cross bikes are going to be unforgiving off road. also have a bianchi steel san jose, better ride but only one gear, best yet is my 15 year old trek 750 all lugged usa steel cross bike, I ride it 15 miles off road and can easily notice the difference in my lower back that night. its probably 4 pounds heavier but im starting to reach for it first.
I m thinking of dumping them all and building up an over the top lemond poprad (that bike handles!)
as far as the tires thread go, I had the jones 29 x 1.8 , they wont fit on any traditional cross bike of any sort, get 2 front tires as the back is noticeably slower, overall a great tire, you need a 29er to run it though


----------



## sidsport (Mar 3, 2007)

So many Tricross fans, anyone want to buy mine?


----------



## kingfisher1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Id like to try them, as theyre easier to find, and cheaper, i think, but i dont think theyll fit.
I have a 29er also, so im not concernred with having one bike to do it all, but id rather ride dirt than pavement, so im looking to optimize the Tricross for that.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I have the Tri X as well, and I have mixed feelings. I like the way it handles and fits me, but to keep cost down, Specialized put some real cheap components on it. Now that I have purchased new calipers, seat, seat-post and tires: the bike is great for commuting and winter training/ light trail work...........MTT


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

The parts spec on the 08 Tricross models look better, price has gone up overall too in terms of getting in one of these at an affordable price.


----------



## RLHawk (May 20, 2004)

OP here...

I have stopped looking at the tricross and started to look into a built up something steel. There seems to be some great deals around the net for Sram Rival groups + gunnar crosshairs - seems like I could get something built up at a good price.

My priority and focus for this bike has also waned. I know it's not possible to get one bike to handle all conditions, but I figure 3 would do it for me. 

1 - Road bike
2 - Cross/commuter/touring/bad weather bike
3 - Single-speed cross bike for winter city riding and summer river trails

Tricross was targeted at #2. Since its winter right now, I have a need for #3; maybe a Bianchi Roger, Surly Cross-Check, or possibly a Salsa La Cruz.

The Salsa La Cruz seems interesting. I may even been able to get a built up one, convert to SS, and sell off the unused parts.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

The La Cruz is a sweet looking bike. Will be heavy tho with the mtn bike hubs and disc brake setup required on it. 

I had narrowed down my trail/cross bike to the Tricross and La Cruz. In the end I chose to build up a Tricross Sworks frame. I felt like the La Cruz would have been too much like my rigid 29er setup.

Salsa is just starting to ship them out now, I know Web Cyclery has them this week.


----------



## RLHawk (May 20, 2004)

OP again...

Looks like fate as decided I should get a Gunnar Crosshairs. I was at a bike federation fundraiser last night and won Gunner frame in silent auction.

I get what I have been looking for and the money goes to an organization that supports cycling in my area. :thumbsup: 

Now I need to decide on the build. I’m thinking Sram Rival drive train, maybe some Thompson bits. My wheel knowledge is very week. I will have to do some research on that one.


----------



## seabass (Feb 15, 2007)

I like mine. There are other good bikes in it's class I'm sure, but my LBS is a Specialized dealer so I picked the Tri-Cross. I'm not usaully into alum frames for rougher terrain, but the ride quality is really terrific. 

The tire clearence is HUGE especially in the front. 

6-pack rack in action...


----------



## dumalam (Mar 22, 2008)

*Tricross for fast road riding?*

I am thinking bot building the 08 Tricross Pro frameset, which is E5 alloy with carbon stays and fork. Am thinking of having a couple of wheel sets for it. 

How would the frameset be with good road wheels and tyres for fast road riding, in groups and even some races? I am askign mostly about the E5 material, it's weight and stiffness, and the frame geometry (long wheelbase, chainstays and uproght position).
Thanks.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I just built up a bike with disks and 135mm hubs to 18.4 Lbs. Add 2lbs for the La Cruz


----------



## dc.cyclocross (Oct 5, 2007)

*Several Victories at Nationals...*



PeanutButterBreath said:


> Well, to some a good shop to have one's back is a valuable thing. If there is nothing you don't like about the Tricross, maybe it is the bike for you. I have seen the SS version raced with success.


I saw that about 4-5 racers won 2007 nationals on Specialized. (ned overend, andy jaques mayne, etc)- there's no doubt that you can have success on them. 

I suspect it was one of the most successful brands out there in terms of national titles.

marc


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

to update, I camp toured the entire west coast of the usa on my full carbon tricross, with front and rear rack/panniers. 55 lbs fully loaded. 2 flats , zero issues with frame or components. so, i guess its just as reliable as my old steel bike


----------

